# Are you a guncentric student or instructor?



## AzQkr (Nov 26, 2007)

Lets see a head count how many members [ students or trainers ] that are "gun" people with "tens" or "hundreds" hours in firearm courses have also attended professional "courses" in H2H, stick/double stick, defensive knife, flexible weapons training. Not dojo time, but specifically trained in that particular venue by a recognized trainer in that area of expertise.

 As a student since graduating HS in 1969, I've spent in excess of 200 hrs in basic and high level professional rifle/and or sniper/counter sniper courses; in excess of 275 hrs in basic and advanced handgun courses; in excess of 180 hours in defenive/offensive edged weapons courses; perhaps 50 hours in double and single stick courses; and maybe 30 hours on flexible weapons like bandanas, bull whips etc.

 The instructors were all in the top percentile of their respective fields. USMC, HK swat; HK sniper/countersniper; Bobby Lamar McDaniel [ Lucky McDaniel ] Mitch WerBell III; James Keating of Comtech; Mike Janich; US Army special forces trainers.

 As a trainer presently in advanced handgun and rifle threat focused skills, I also train people regularly in H2H, defensive knife including a 3 year stint working for the S+W academy as their adjunct defensive edged weapons instructor to law enforcement and the average "joe citizen/ccw carrier"; and stick work.

 If you don't have at least the same ability to potentially defend yourself with stick/knife/flexibles/H2H skills as your handgun skills you may be lacking in being "well rounded" and thus really capable of handling situations that arise in our daily lives.

 As a firearms trainer, with a long well thought out and rounded background in using other "tools" over the last 30 years, I'm fairly capable of demonstrating skills that can be used to create the "time and distance" to get to the firearm I may be carrying. It would seem very important to know these types of skills when working on our pistol FoF skills would it not?

 How many members, being ocassional or regular students of firearms, whether rifle or pistol have also spent the time and energy to be well rounded in their H2H skills and well as defensive knife skills? Law enforcement will run into those with knives about 8 times more than those with a gun on the streets [ which means we ccw carriers suffer the same possibility ].

 I hear the term "well rounded" thrown about by some people all the time, yet I wonder if they are truly well rounded or are they guncentric in their learning how to survive encounters on the streets.

 To be well rounded to me has always meant you are extremely well versed in other weapons platforms and H2H skills [ and spent the resources/money as well as the time to attend high level training venues by recognized professionals in their respective fields ]. How many actually have taken the time to learn to truly be "well rounded" and not guncentric.

 Something everyone should seriously consider. How many hours have you dedicated to H2H, stick, knife etc in relation to your firearms skills?

 Are you truly a well rounded "warrior spirit" or really just guncentric?

Brownie


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 26, 2007)

AzQkr said:


> Are you truly a well rounded "warrior spirit" or really just guncentric?
> 
> Brownie



Most people here, you'll find, aren't 'guncentric;' most are martial artists who also shoot, for one reason or another. This is different then most shooting seminars and some other forums that I have had experience with.

That said, I was fortunate enough to have been a "fighter" 1st before I became a shooter. So, I have the benefit of realizing that a fight is a fight, regardless of whether or not you have nothing, an ink pen, a blunt or sharp weapon, or a firearm.


----------



## Guardian (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, I can't say I have the hours that you do,  but I've had my fair share of course time in the Air Force and all the various courses and and exercises and Air Base Ground Defense Schools.

I've served my time on Emergency Service Teams to Tactical Response Force Teams and put in quite a few hours at the CATM.

I concur with your assessment of being well round even for the Martial Artists in all aspects of the words.


----------



## thardey (Nov 29, 2007)

One thing that I believe is that the most dangerous attacks will come as surprises.

First I have to deal with the attack instantly, then I may have the option to counter-attack with a weapon.

Being the world's best quick-draw, or tourney shooter, or knife-fighter extraordinare won't help me if I don't have time to draw the weapon.

I have to be able to deal with a situation with my hands at any given moment.

So I have to be well-rounded.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 29, 2007)

I started in unarmed arts, moved into edged weapon arts, and then decided that if I'm going to be a tool user, I might as well know firearms as well.  After getting training, I started carrying, I don't consider myself to be "guncentric" at all.  My reaction may be, because of the need to access or protect my weapon, but my core skillset doesn't lean that way at all.  If anything, it stills needs to be more "guncentric" than it is now.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 18, 2008)

In addition to being a firearms instructor and firearms classes?

Multiple instructor training programs in unarmed tactics including instructor training programs specializing in grappling and ground fighting.

Police baton instructor training programs, including advanced ASP and Monodnock instructor programs.

Taser M26/X26 instructor

Jay-cor Pepperball instructor

Defense Technologies speciality impact munitions instructor

OC/Pepperspray instructor certifications from OCAT, Defense Technologies and LEST Systems

Many end-user training programs including knife defense

Years of study in grappling/wrestling/boxing/kali


I'm trying my best not to be 'guncentric'.


----------



## teekin (Aug 20, 2008)

Student with firearms, hubby is uber expert. We have our own multi use range, smithing facilities and reloading facilities so trigger and cost time isn't an issue. I'll never reach hubby's level so I'll always be a student.
 Student of MA and will always be aquiring knowlege so once again a perpetual student. So much to learn, too little time.
Lori


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 26, 2008)

I guess my answer is...yes?


----------

